# Amplificador Crown XLS 1000 (110V conectado a 220V).



## boris guillen (May 7, 2018)

Muy buenos dias compañeros del foro.

Me trajeron este amplficador crown, por que lo habian conectado a 220v siendo de 110v. al revisarle se noto explotado uno de los condesadores del primario ( 1200uf/200v) procedi a revisar detalladamente todo el primario, y a simple vista no encontre nada mas quemado. revise los igbts, no estan en corto.Decidi cambiar el condesador pero no logre encontrar uno del mismo valor, econtre 1000uf/200v y procedi a reemplazar.

Conecte todo con un tranformador 220v a 110v (en mi pais se suministra 220v ) y un bombillo de 100w en serie, pero el equipo no enciende. no da señales de vida el bombillo prende un segundo y luego se apaga.


y pues ahi me quede.. alguna idea de donde mas puedo seguir revisando ..o algun otro componente que sale afectado en estos casos.. muchas gracias compañeros Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2018)

Que controla los transistores de la fuente? te has fijado si el amplificador tiene los transistores sanos  o no hay nada en corto?
El controlador de la fuente debe estar muerto.
Sube fotos ya que sin ver nada no se puece decir nada....


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2018)

Aquí el diagrama :


----------



## boris guillen (May 7, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Que controla los transistores de la fuente? te has fijado si el amplificador tiene los transistores sanos  o no hay nada en corto?
> El controlador de la fuente debe estar muerto.
> Sube fotos ya que sin ver nada no se puece decir nada....


Si.. Los transistores no estan en corto, no encontre nada en corto..ahi subo unas fotitos se puedee ver que retire los transistores pa probarlos y al parecer estan ok


----------

